# Ttrs lower defuser



## Zander1357 (Apr 9, 2020)

Please help I want a carbon lower defuser with more fins than the standard one , where can I buy one they seem so rare


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  have you tried eBay or the TTShop


----------

